# Competition with Prizes from Samplemodeling, 8dio, Eastwest, VSL...and Lorne Balfe is a judge



## jcuno

updated 12/1/2018: The submission period for this contest is now over. We will be announcing the winners on our facebook page shortly after December 14th 2018

Your friends at the Virtual Orchestration Facebook group are having their first composer midi only competition. In the process, we may have accidentally created the contest to end all orchestral midi contests...

Here are some highlights:
We have five, one-year Eastwest Cloud subscriptions for each of the finalists
$600 8dio voucher
Project Sam Bundle
Full Sample Modeling Brass collection
VSL Smart orchestra
Forzo Brass
Bohemian Cello
Joshua Bell Violin
Emotional Piano
CSS
OUTPUT and more

Update 11/19/2018:
We can officially announce that Lorne Balfe will pick the grand prize winner from the six finalists. Also - we've delayed the submission deadline to December 1st Midnight, end of the day on Saturday PST.


See the attached file for the full prize list.

To enter:
Join our facebook group, answer the security question, and read the pinned post.
I'm new to VI control so I can't post links  That's actually a smart decision from your moderators.

Update: 11/27/2018 I can post links now! Hooray!

https://www.facebook.com/groups/1475801049334232/

Go to facebook and search: Virtual Orchestration. You'll know if you've found the right group because the attached image is pinned at the top







While you're at it, don't forget to check out the sound design competition in this forum from our friends at VIAP.
You might as well enter both and double your chances!

Happy composing!

-Jeff


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau

Love this FB group and I'm definitely in !


----------



## devonmyles

Yeah, love the VO Facebook group, very useful.


----------



## jcuno

whitewasteland said:


> Love this FB group and I'm definitely in !


Awesome! Looking forward to hearing your submissions!


----------



## MusicalRay

Super-cool competition!


----------



## jcuno

Only three full weekends left to finish up your tracks and submit!


----------



## HeliaVox

I don’t use Facebook. Can I still enter the competition?


----------



## jcuno

HeliaVox said:


> I don’t use Facebook. Can I still enter the competition?


The contest is technically for members, but we don’t have time to police and make sure the entries are submitted by members. So if you just want to email your entry, I suppose that’s fine. BUT- I do highly recommend making a Facebook account specifically for this contest so that you can stay up to date on all the announcements...like the celebrity judge we’ll be announcing tomorrow...


----------



## merlinhimself

Cool! What's the format? Anything midi or strictly adhering to the orchestra?


----------



## jcuno

merlinhimself said:


> Cool! What's the format? Anything midi or strictly adhering to the orchestra?


all midi - no live instruments. If you make your own Kontakt or other sampler instruments, then it needs to be a product that's available to the public for free or purchase, no private libraries. It's definitely orchestral focused, but anything goes. BUT - keep in mind, one of the judging categories is "orchestral realism." So, an EDM only track wouldn't score well in that category...but if you added a great midi violin on top of that EDM, you could end up scoring very high... hope that helps and makes sense.


----------



## jcuno

Update - I can officially confirm that Lorne Balfe will be picking the grand prize winner from the six finalists...Not too bad for our first contest...(Yes, you read that right - _THE _Lorne Balfe)


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau

Congrats @jcuno !
And thank you for pushing the deadline ^^


----------



## jcuno

whitewasteland said:


> Congrats @jcuno !
> And thank you for pushing the deadline ^^


You bet!


----------



## jcuno

One week left!


----------



## Jonathan Lupak

jcuno said:


> Your friends at the Virtual Orchestration Facebook group are having their first composer midi only competition. In the process, we may have accidentally created the contest to end all orchestral midi contests...
> 
> Here are some highlights:
> We have five, one-year Eastwest Cloud subscriptions for each of the finalists
> $600 8dio voucher
> Project Sam Bundle
> Full Sample Modeling Brass collection
> VSL Smart orchestra
> Forzo Brass
> Bohemian Cello
> Joshua Bell Violin
> Emotional Piano
> CSS
> OUTPUT and more
> 
> Update 11/19/2018:
> We can officially announce that Lorne Balfe will pick the grand prize winner from the six finalists. Also - we've delayed the submission deadline to December 1st 12 AM PST.
> 
> 
> See the attached file for the full prize list.
> 
> To enter:
> Join our facebook group, answer the security question, and read the pinned post.
> I'm new to VI control so I can't post links  That's actually a smart decision from your moderators.
> Go to facebook and search: Virtual Orchestration. You'll know if you've found the right group because the attached image is pinned at the top
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While you're at it, don't forget to check out the sound design competition in this forum from our friends at VIAP.
> You might as well enter both and double your chances!
> 
> Happy composing!
> 
> -Jeff[/QUOTE


----------



## Jonathan Lupak

Question:
What does Midi Only mean(Im from Germany)?
Only the midi piano sheet or the midi notes of each instruments


----------



## jcuno

Jonathan Lupak said:


> Question:
> What does Midi Only mean(Im from Germany)?
> Only the midi piano sheet or the midi notes of each instruments


It means don’t record live instruments. Only virtual instruments. Export your finished track as you normal would as a WAV or MP3, upload to SoundCloud and send the link. Does that answer your question? We’re definitely not looking for midi data.


----------



## Paul Grymaud

*Send Your midi notes and let's rock, Baby !
*


----------



## jcuno

Reminder: Deadline for submissions is this Saturday. You have until the end of the day, on Saturday, December 1st before midnight Pacific time


----------



## Jonathan Lupak

jcuno said:


> Reminder: Deadline for submissions is this Saturday. You have until the end of the day, on Saturday, December 1st before midnight Pacific time


----------



## Jonathan Lupak

Does anyone have the midi sheet of Lorne Balfes Forgotten from 13h The Secret Soldiers of Beghazi? Would be very nice if you could send it to my email: [email protected]


----------



## jcuno

About 27 hours left to submit to win prizes and a chance for Lorne Balfe to judge your track!


----------



## jcuno

This contest is now closed to new submissions. Our 10 judges will decide six finalists by December 14th, then we will send those six to Lorne Balfe. He will then pick the 1st place winner, and we'll announce all six winners on our facebook page.


----------

